# Can a FS120 handle a brushcutter blade



## kyle1! (Oct 21, 2022)

Hello, As the title says. 

My evergreens are being over run with mulberry suckers etc. Will my FS120 handle a brushcutter blade to cut these out? What blade and do I need an adaptor kit? Stihls web site does not list my model for blade types

Brian


----------



## BusaDave (Oct 21, 2022)

Go and read this. Go to page 12 and start reading. It is all in there..... I use the Stihl 350mm brush knife on my Echo 410X but it is a much more powerful piece of equipment. The 250mm brush knife should work on yours but if it were mine that would be big as I would go. I cut trees 2 to 3 inches in diameter pretty easily with my trimmer and the bigger blade. Used the smaller 250 mm brush knife on a 34cc trimmer for years with no issues. 



https://www.stihlusa.com/webcontent/cmsfilelibrary/instructionmanuals/stihl-fs-120-200-250-owners-instruction-manual.pdf


----------



## J_Ashley (Oct 21, 2022)

Sure it will. Best if it has a solid drive shaft.

I've used a brush-knife on my FS80 for years. It's a 25cc unit, and does just fine.


----------



## kyle1! (Oct 21, 2022)

Thanks guys, I should have known it would be in the manual.


----------



## lwmibc (Oct 21, 2022)

Two local people I know use brush blades that look like circular saw blades on FS90's; both say they work excellent for poplar and willow at 1.5". I intend on taking them up on their offers to use them to take out willows in my fence line shortly.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Oct 22, 2022)

I have a FS250 and a FS120 in my ground maintenance arsenal and run a carbide brush blade on the 250 and "tornado blade" on the 120 for blackberries.
For suckers that are an inch or less, a carbide brush blade on your 120 should be fine.


----------



## kyle1! (Oct 24, 2022)

Would anyone have the part number for the scrench tool that fits inside the string trimmer head to remove it? I have 4 different ones; 3 are too small and the one that came with the trimmer does not have the small inverse nut on the opposite end of the spark plug wrench.


----------



## kyle1! (Oct 26, 2022)

Nevermind, Can you tell I have never worked on a trimmer. Stopped into the local Stihl dealer looking for a scrench to fit the trrimmer head. "That comes off using your hands"


----------



## IntegrityCarpentry (Tuesday at 3:37 PM)

What kind of blade did you get? It does take an adapter depending on what you got? Mulberry’s are no joke. Give them an inch and they take the county…


----------

